

How to survive falling overboard from a seagoing vessel - primesuspect
http://icrn.tc/cf8

======
Bandrik
Everyone, scroll to the bottom of that forum thread. Jokke talks about what to
do if you fall overboard into cold waters.

The fact that these tips came from personal experience only continues to
bolster my respect for Jokke. I've never really given too much thought to what
I'd do if I fell overboard significantly far away from shore (I've been on
many boats, but generally smaller ones and seldom more than a few miles from
land). Awesome tips!

